# Paris in November



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 31, 2009)

Is November a good time of year to visit and explore Paris?  Interested in weather conditions and city life.  Are the museums open, is the city life busy and jumping?  Thanks.


----------



## Dottie (Aug 31, 2009)

I lived in Paris for 2 years about 30 years ago, so can only report on that time frame.  I loved Paris in Nov.  Weather was generally dry and warmish.  Still lots of flowers out.  Seems to me everything was open. It could be not so nice by the end of November.  Try early.


----------



## bass (Sep 3, 2009)

I've been in November.  It's fine.   Some of the outdoor cafes are open.   The department stores are getting ready for Christmas.  We saw some of the choirs rehearsals in Notre Dame.  Actually, I can't of one bad month in Paris.  Hope this helps.   Have a great time.

Nancy


----------



## dmharris (Sep 3, 2009)

In 2006 we were there over Thanksgiving.  We needed trench coat weight outer garments.  It was more gray than sunny and a bit of rain.  But Paris glows through the weather.  There are no lines anywhere so that is a huge benefit.  Rental fees for hotels were cheaper.  Celebrating an American holiday in a foreign country is interesting!

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Sep 27, 2009)

I went to Paris for a week at Thanksgiving several years ago with 2 of my gal pals and we had a fantastic trip!  Everything was open museum-wise, but with no lines.  It was great.  It was starting to get chilly, but it was only noticebly bad in the evenings/late at night when we were returning to our hotel.  We ran into some rain here & there, but it was never really a problem because we were more indoors than out.

Some of my fondest memories of that trip were:

-- restaurants were more fun in the evening, because everything was moved indoors (no outside dining at end of November), and we felt MORE a part of things.

-- Lots of vendors out on the streets of Paris at night selling roasted chestnuts (they smell better than they taste), and large warm crepes made-to-order with your choice of yummy fillings (heaven-on-earth).

--the big celebration with lots of banners & wine drinking throughout Paris each November for the arrival of the new Beaujolais:

_"Le Beaujolais Nouveau Est Arrivé"_  You can read more about it at the Paris tourist website: http://www.paris.org/Curiosites/Beaujolais/

-- arts & culture/nightlife are even BETTER than during the summer, lots of ballet, opera, live jazz, live music, special exhibits, etc.

-- the big department stores are open in the evenings and you can get some Christmas shopping done, after a day of museums & sightseeing.

All in all, my experience was that I have felt much more a part of Paris travelling there in the off-season, than I ever have when travelling during the summer tourist season.  Plus, there is a HUGE savings on airfare & hotels.

-- Rene McDaniel


----------



## winger (Feb 13, 2010)

Just came back this past thanksgiving (2009) for 8 nights. GREAT trip!  The largest crowd we hit the entire week was the 5 minute line to HIKE up the Eiffel Tower.  Wait, the takeout line was maybe just a tad longer that one night we went to Laduree on Ave. Champs Elysses for pastries ; )

It got a bit chilly but I did not even bring one of my three sweaters out of the suitcase, although I did make daily use of my ski hat (first time wearing one since I was like in grammar school, LOL).

It was generally overcast most days except for two, it only seem to rain at night, but the drizzles came and went on a few days. the wind did like to visit more often anytime.

We made good use of the 4-day musuem pass, visiting Versailles on the first and last days.


----------



## Dottie (Feb 13, 2010)

Glad you reported your great trip to Paris.  Weather everywhere does seem a bit strange this year.


----------

